# New Location Long and McQuade Burlington



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Anyone been to the new location? How is it? I bet parking is way better!


----------



## Dave B4 (Jan 11, 2020)

It’s very similar inside to the Barton St Hamilton location inside. So, pretty spacious compared to the old spot!

and, the parking is very luxurious!

I helped a friend pick out a used HSS Strat a couple of weeks ago and I have personally bought tubes and a used LR Baggs Session DI pedal since they moved...


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Just looked at the map. There's a Lee Valley two stores down.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I remember the original store Lakeshore music before it became an L&M when it moved to the location on newbold. I hadn't realized it moved again as its been a while since I've been there.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Parking at the last location was ridiculous. They were never far from Lee Valley, just one street over


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Lee Valley and L&M in one trip? Sweet. I've been wanting this:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

DaddyDog said:


> Lee Valley and L&M in one trip? Sweet. I've been wanting this:
> 
> View attachment 334640


It is udderly fantastic!


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Guncho said:


> Anyone been to the new location? How is it? I bet parking is way better!


Did they changed the location or this is additional one in Burlington?


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

They moved to the plaza up Guelph Line with Home Depot, Lee Valley, etc.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Strung_Out (Sep 30, 2009)

I used to love the old location, far more personality and more intimate than the big box stores they have now. I feel the same way about the new Cambridge location as well though, it's just so, sterile.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

The parking was so brutal at the old location.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

They moved about a mile. You could have always done both with one trip


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I don't really care about it being closer to any other store, I'm just glad about the parking.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Strung_Out said:


> I used to love the old location, far more personality and more intimate than the big box stores they have now. I feel the same way about the new Cambridge location as well though, it's just so, sterile.


The jury is still out on the new Cambridge store. I kinda like it, but it's not as twisty-turny. In the old location, you walk around and discover little pockets. "Oh look at that!!". An odd thing to miss. Seems most of the staff are different too. Some are still there, but I think the majority are not. 

The St Catharines location has moved too. I have no idea how long Osteneks was on that corner of St Paul. It was a Mecca! I grew up in Niagara, and spent so much time there. It was crazy how small it was but how packed with stuff they were. It felt so different when it became a L&Mc. I haven't been to the new one. 

The new (been a few years now) Guelph one is better though. The old "Woodshed" music was too tiny for a L&Mc. I bought my Fender Hot Rod Deluxe at Woodshed.... ahhh the memories. 

As for the OP... I hadn't been to the Burlington one in ages. The parking was absolutely brutal. I agree, it HAS to be better!!


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I drove by the old one today and I honestly think having better parking will increase sales. There were occasions where I thought of going to L&M and didn't because of the nightmare parking.


----------

